# Networking HP LaserJet 2200DN - how to set IP address?



## Andrew Fergus (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi
How do I go about changing the IP address on an HP LaserJet 2200DN printer?  This printer has no LCD screen such that you can't set the address at the printer.  I do not have the installation software, the hp website was not much help and I didn't have much luck with Google either.  I tried to do a cold reset (i.e. depress Go while turning on the printer) but this results in an IP address that differs to my home network.

I have done this before but cannot remember how (the printer has worked on my network previously but I recently changed my network IP address which created this problem).  Does anyone know how to go about setting the IP address on the HP 2200DN without the installation software?  The home network has fixed IP addresses with an ADSL router, hub and 3 PC's - each running Windows XP, 2000 and 98.

TIA, Andrew


----------



## starl (Feb 12, 2005)

....my router sets the ip address for my printer .. well there's a print server involved. But anyway, I assume that if I were to delete the printer from the router list, it would get a new ip address...


----------



## XL-Dennis (Feb 12, 2005)

Andrew,


I believe You will need to search for a software at HP with a name like "HP Install NetWork Wizard".

A quick search at HP gave the following:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...odSeriesId=27355&tx=HP Install NetWork Wizard

If I recall it right most HP laserprinters have fixed IP-addresses, at least those that I've seen around.

starl - sounds great to have such a simple situation


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I found a solution on another board - if I enter the printer IP address into the IE or Mozilla browser, I can then access the printer network setup and change the IP address there.
Thanks, Andrew.


----------

